# Is Tom Nook a human man?



## Mink777 (Aug 13, 2017)

This is a very interesting question. Do you think Tom Nook is human?


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 13, 2017)

Tom nook is a raccoon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 13, 2017)

Pancake225 said:


> Tom nook is a raccoon.



Raccoon dog*

Totally different from raccoons


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Raccoon dog*
> 
> 
> Totally different from raccoons



Where was that mentioned? In ACNL and HHD tom nook himself Mentions that he's a raccoon. I've NEVER seen the word dog after it.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 13, 2017)

Tanooki


----------



## candxur (Aug 13, 2017)

he's a tanuki, aka a racoon dog

tanuki are more closely related to foxes than to racoons if I'm correct in saying?


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 13, 2017)

Tom Nook is, 100%, HUMAN. Fight me if you disagree.


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 13, 2017)

Alien. said:


> Tom Nook is, 100%, HUMAN. Fight me if you disagree.



Probably a human wearing a raccoon costume. Just like zipper. Lol!


----------



## Dewy (Aug 13, 2017)

wow I hope not


----------



## magicaldonkey (Aug 13, 2017)

Humans don't have tails. 
you just got beamed.


----------



## peachesand (Aug 13, 2017)

I don't think so- he has two kids that are also little... whatever he is, but it isn't human.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 13, 2017)

Alien. said:


> Tom Nook is, 100%, HUMAN. Fight me if you disagree.



K boi let's fight. Right now.


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 13, 2017)

Tanuki who loves money.


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Aug 13, 2017)

Timmy, Tommy and Tom Nook are all Tanukis, which if I remember correctly are a creature from Japanese (?) stories, myths or legends.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 13, 2017)

I first saw him as a raccoon.  Then I realized he's actually a tanooki, so no, I don't consider him a "human man"


----------



## Pyoopi (Aug 13, 2017)

This is the most 'kid friendly' version of the tanuki statue I could find. (very, very hard)







Of course NA or EU won't explicitly stated he's a tanuki because those are native to Japan and they closely resemble our trash pandas aka raccoons. Most people would be "wats dat".






"raccoon figurine" is the tanuki statue.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 13, 2017)

I thought he was a tanuki.


----------



## pizzapie44 (Aug 13, 2017)

tom nook rejected his humanity and became a monster instead


----------



## davekats (Aug 13, 2017)

now i'm thinking about tom nook with human hands and...i don't think i'm sleeping tonight


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 13, 2017)

I picked the last two options, lol.  Tom Nook is clearly meant to be a raccoon or a tanukki.


----------



## Dewy (Aug 13, 2017)

he's one of this:



tanuki
tanooki
tom nooki

they have shapeshifting powers which they use to deceive people according to Japanese folklore. tomnooki steals all your money because they're little tricksters

Studio Ghibli actually made an entire movie about Tom Nook! It's called Pom Poko



Pyoopi said:


> This is the most 'kid friendly' version of the tanuki statue I could find. (very, very hard)


little known fact, that's the reason the original Tom Nook wears an apron. tanukis are always drawn with large gonads and they couldn't show that in a children's game but they also couldn't just draw him without any because that would be disrespectful to tradition


----------



## Shayden (Aug 13, 2017)

well, he sure ACTS LIKE one. yet, so does every animal. are all of the animals human? am i human? what does it mean to be.. 'human' where am i? why am i here? what happens after I die?


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Aug 16, 2017)

His nose moves when he talks which is what Redd and the Able Sisters also do to talk so I highly doubt it. In the movie, he even had a mouth and there wasn't any human skin in his mouth. The whole "Tom Nook is a man in a suit" thing started due to a rumour a villager will say in Wild World, which was only there as humour and not meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 16, 2017)

<Near> said:


> well, he sure ACTS LIKE one. yet, so does every animal. are all of the animals human? am i human? what does it mean to be.. 'human' where am i? why am i here? what happens after I die?



My everyday questions.


----------



## Shu (Aug 16, 2017)

Pancake225 said:


> Probably a human wearing a raccoon costume. Just like zipper. Lol!



YUP SAME I think he's a human who came out the scam the animal crossing folk for money. >.>


----------



## goro (Aug 17, 2017)

are you saying tom nook is a fursuiter


----------



## Moritz (Aug 17, 2017)

Why would he be human? I think this question is better "suited" to the easter bunny


----------



## Shookinooki (Dec 15, 2019)

Moritz said:


> Why would he be human? I think this question is better "suited" to the easter bunny


Haha yes! It mentions a suit in the campground. But then it says it is not a suit?


----------



## Corndoggy (Dec 15, 2019)

Tom nook is no man, he is the god we must pray to every night


----------



## carackobama (Dec 15, 2019)

this thread has given me an existential crisis lmao


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 15, 2019)

Yes, he is a human. He's just wearing a fursuit the whole time, like every other villager/NPC in this game.

Ok, seriously, of course Nook is 100% an animal. In this case a tanuki, as many others pointed out already. If there is one NPC where you can be skeptical about his true identity then it's Zipper.


----------



## zujika (Dec 15, 2019)

...wait... humans don't have tails.... then what am I??!!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 15, 2019)

I thought I remembered Wild World hinting at Tom Nook possibly being human . Unless I was imagining things, one of the vilagers you talk to were spreading a rumor that they saw a zipper on Tom Nook, which would at least hint that he has a racoon suit on. So I voted (possibly) yes, though I don't think this was mentioned again in the following releases.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 15, 2019)

he is jeff bezos


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 16, 2019)

Options two and three, thank you.


----------



## Peg (Dec 16, 2019)

What I remember is that Tom Nook is a Japanese raccoon dog, also known as tanuki in Japanese.


----------



## Mokuren (Dec 17, 2019)

Why should somrone believe tom nook is human? He is clearly a Tanki or am I missing something out?! The only human is the player I think.


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

He’s a tanooki! (tanuki?)


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 19, 2020)

**inhale**

NO.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 19, 2020)

Well, the game is called _Animal Cross_ing... but I don't like the implications for that.


----------



## Kate-is-a-potato (Jan 19, 2020)

Wat ze hecc


----------



## Tempest (Jan 19, 2020)

I may be misremembering but Im pretty sure he wears pants thats a thing.. But I am pretty sure he is a raccoon


----------



## cIementine (Jan 19, 2020)

he's zipper t. bunny


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 19, 2020)

Absolutely not.  He is a tanuki (aka Japanese racoon dog).


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 19, 2020)

I didn't know this series was called "Furry Crossing"... the more you know.


----------



## 22lexi (Jan 19, 2020)

69 no votes. nice.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 20, 2020)

We're worried about Tom Nook when we've still got Zipper T. Frickin' Bunny coming to our towns?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 20, 2020)

well damn, you figured it out

his full name is Tom En Nook ('ta man, nook)


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 20, 2020)

True fans know he's a tanooki. Players might think racoon. Definitely not a human. Welcome to Animal Crossing noobie.


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 20, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> True fans know he's a tanooki. Players might think racoon. Definitely not a human. Welcome to Animal Crossing noobie.



Obvious lack of a sense of humor is obvious.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 20, 2020)

he absolutely is a human i don't trust that man


----------



## Topsyturvy10 (Feb 25, 2020)

Nobody's mentioning Dr Shrunk talking about how Tom Nook wears a racoon suit, but it serves the same purpose [as a mask]


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

sir please hes a tanuki :c


----------

